# Desert in a Shoe?



## Dave Martell (May 7, 2018)

https://www.jpost.com/Israel-News/C...nsive-shoe-dessert-at-Netanyahu-dinner-553671

Is this a thing I missed out on? :lol2:


----------



## chinacats (May 7, 2018)

Though I'm not offended by it I certainly don't understand the point of using a shoe for a serving dish?


----------



## brainsausage (May 7, 2018)

One of my favorite sub-reddits: https://www.reddit.com/r/WeWantPlates


----------



## OliverNuther (May 8, 2018)

When interviewed, Segev Moshe said  I told my sous to make a choux and I guess he misunderstood. I take sole responsibility, I feel like such a heel.


----------



## mise_en_place (May 8, 2018)




----------



## cheflivengood (May 8, 2018)

OliverNuther said:


> When interviewed, Segev Moshe said  I told my sous to make a choux and I guess he misunderstood. I take sole responsibility, I feel like such a heel.



Murderer


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (May 8, 2018)

"What dessert? He wanted the beef dish with extra sweet sauce and well done...."


----------



## OliverNuther (May 9, 2018)

cheflivengood said:


> Murderer



Lol. Yeah, it was pretty bad. Ill have it moved to the bad jokes thread.


----------



## Christian1 (May 9, 2018)

well that was interesting


----------



## cheflivengood (May 9, 2018)

OliverNuther said:


> Lol. Yeah, it was pretty bad. Ill have it moved to the bad jokes thread.



no I thought it killed lol


----------



## OliverNuther (May 10, 2018)

cheflivengood said:


> no I thought it killed lol



Ah ok, I misunderstood. Thanks.


----------

